# Lousy Day In Mexico Beach



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Almost Complete Devastation


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! That place is history. I'm wondering of PCB is still going to host the Thunderbeach Rally in two weeks. I might take a ride out that way if roads are open.

Here's the Youtube link:







Also Tyndall AFB from above:


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow, utter devastation


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Just so sad


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

I can see the slab near the pier that a place I stayed in used to be. Another family friend's house their mother built was the only thing standing on their street I could see in that video, but with the roof mostly gone and the high water, it has to be 100% loss too. Sad.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting they didn't show the base housing side at Tyndall.

Just found this, look at whats piled up on 98.

https://www.facebook.com/kenneth.dockery/videos/10213012239489273/


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Like a 20/30 mile wide tornado.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

It's amazing that only 2 people lost their lives in that storm. I'm glad so many listened and were smart enough to get out.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

afishanado said:


> It's amazing that only 2 people lost their lives in that storm. I'm glad so many listened and were smart enough to get out.


After being over there today that number will rise. Most of the area couldn’t even be accessed by first responders to search for bodies. The number will rise. 



grouper1963 said:


> Wow! That place is history. I'm wondering of PCB is still going to host the Thunderbeach Rally in two weeks. I might take a ride out that way if roads are open.
> 
> Here's the Youtube link:
> 
> ...


PCB has very little damage. Other than a few trees and power lines it was very minimal. Please do not ride out there right now though. It’s is a bitch getting around today with all the e sightseers in the way.


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

NOAA just posted great sat imagery of the total affected areas and you can zoom in (real close) to any location you want to see.
https://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/michael/index.html#11/30.0597/-85.4709


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

There's now a new pass on Cape San Blas, formerly called Eagle Harbor. Sat Image:


https://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/michael/index.html#16/29.7670/-85.4052


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Looks like it blasted two big ole holes through the St. Joe Peninsula, that's going to cost a bit to fix ~~~~


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like the boat launch is now the quickest shot to the gulf


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I guess the new island will quickly become the boaters private paradise, sea shell hunters haven, who wants to get in on the bottom floor of a ferry project?


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Sorry waveshaper2 didn't see your post on the new cut, didn't mean to post over. 
That cut is a pretty significant change and things are going to evolve because of that.


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

There's also another breach at Tyndall AFB located just south of HWY 98/Tyndall AFB Silver Flag Alpha Site. Sat Image; 
https://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/michael/index.html#15/29.9894/-85.5034


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=242161819794736&id=343035347444

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Murphy's Law said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=242161819794736&id=343035347444



Those guys were crazy!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Most definitely !! They had a death wish

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

That video is insane. Shit changed real quick on them


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Those new cuts will fill in naturally pretty quickly.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Those guys were crazy!!


I think stupid is the better term!


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

markw4321 said:


> Those new cuts will fill in naturally pretty quickly.


They won't fill in enough to put a road over them any time soon and that effectively kills the park. Im sure developers are salivating right now. 
If we have to we really should go to blows with whoever tries to end that park and I am sure there will be some. That is the most beautiful place on this coast and condos there would fetch enough money to build the sunshine skyway across that little ditch.....


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Ben Fishin said:


> They won't fill in enough to put a road over them any time soon and that effectively kills the park. Im sure developers are salivating right now.
> If we have to we really should go to blows with whoever tries to end that park and I am sure there will be some. That is the most beautiful place on this coast and condos there would fetch enough money to build the sunshine skyway across that little ditch.....


They won’t end it. They will rebuild. There are park service staff residences on that island that they won’t be able to (eaisily) access now. Really unfortunate.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, call me crazy, but looking at the damages on the NOAA website, I don't think Michael came ashore at Mexico beach. Panama City and points west took major damage...but if the storm went in at Mexico Beach, PC and Destin were on the good side of the storm.

Port St Joe is only about 8 miles EAST of Mexico Beach...the brunt of the storm should have wiped St Joe off the map. It didn't. The NOAA site shows a lit of St Joe undamaged to very light damage. My grandmother's old house on 1st St is showing no damage, and neither are the large tin fish houses across the street on the canal. Down the seawall should have been packed with debris, yet there is none. 

If Michael actually made landfall at Mexico beach, why is there massive damage to the west, but minimal damage only 8 miles east of landfall? Remember how far off NOAA was with the landfall of Opal.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> I think stupid is the better term!


I watched it all - that was riveting, especially when the storm surge hit!


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

San Blas at this point is years away from reopening. None of the parks, state or federal, are being properly funded. The threat of Pickens road closing permanently if and when it washes through again is just despicable. Repairing that road is not a mechanical nor technological impossibility, it's a political impossibility and funding for the national seashore should be at the top of every voters expectation list. San Blas is not part of that system but they are all prioritized as such. When drastic change and opportunity meet, the common man always bears the burden of sacrifice.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Those aren’t “storm chasers” they’re bored ******** with a camera and a case of Natty Ice.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

I hope the insurance company denies their claim.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Okay, call me crazy, but looking at the damages on the NOAA website, I don't think Michael came ashore at Mexico beach. Panama City and points west took major damage...but if the storm went in at Mexico Beach, PC and Destin were on the good side of the storm.
> 
> Port St Joe is only about 8 miles EAST of Mexico Beach...the brunt of the storm should have wiped St Joe off the map. It didn't. The NOAA site shows a lit of St Joe undamaged to very light damage. My grandmother's old house on 1st St is showing no damage, and neither are the large tin fish houses across the street on the canal. Down the seawall should have been packed with debris, yet there is none.
> 
> If Michael actually made landfall at Mexico beach, why is there massive damage to the west, but minimal damage only 8 miles east of landfall? Remember how far off NOAA was with the landfall of Opal.


Here, you decide where the eye was. Stuff still got torn up.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm really kind of "surprised" at the reactions on this thread, after depictions of complete devastation of our neighbors, talk about the damage to public facilities, you guys want to talk about two guys playing in a mud hole. 
That is just baffling to me.
I know it's not all of you but holy guacamole.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Mexico Beach is our fishing location. The house made it, but likely took water. We cant get in to check. We've seen pics and video from all sides and the roof, windows, and doors are intact. But they are saying that it may be 12-18 months before utilities are restored. The house with the red roof in the bottom of pic is us.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Ben Fishin said:


> I'm really kind of "surprised" at the reactions on this thread, after depictions of complete devastation of our neighbors, talk about the damage to public facilities, you guys want to talk about two guys playing in a mud hole.
> That is just baffling to me.
> I know it's not all of you but holy guacamole.


We've been there! We know some people have lost everything and we feel for them. And we understand some people have to batten down and weather it and we also know that Mexico Beach is like Grand Lagoon but worse. We're not heartless.

But those two guys drove into it during the storm rather than showing a little IQ and stay inside with no clear reason. They weren't trying to save someone nor were they trying to flee. They were just joy riding.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MaxP said:


> It's a conspiracy.


What conspiracy? Wondering if the eye came ashore whete NOAA said it did is not a conspiracy idea. Don't know if you were here for Opal or maybe not sober at the time.

NOAA was saying Opal was 35 miles due south of Pensacola headed due north. I watched the wind shift and told my stepdad Opal was ashore east of us. Then the Air Force announced Opal had gone ashore just east of Navarre bridge.

NOAA was off by 20 something miles on landfall.

All I am saying is that I think michael came ashore west of Mecico Beach. The picture of the eye Kanaka posted loiks like landfall was in the middle of Tyndall.


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hopefully they don't close Tyndall AFB, what a mess.
Military bases being destroyed by hurricanes in the Florida AO seems to be a recurring problem (just ask Spain/see Pensacola history for round 1# of Spain versus a hurricane in the Florida AO); Lets look at Homestead Army Airfield versus a Major Hurricane Round #1 (as just one of many examples). 
- The 15 September 1945 the "Homestead Hurricane" completely destroyed Homestead Army Airfield and it was shut down/completely closed in December 1945 for about 9 years. Finally, In mid-1954, an advance party arrived at the old base to begin the clean-up effort, and on Feb. 8, 1955, the installation was reactivated as Homestead Air Force Base (HAFB). 
- This same hurricane also completely destroyed Richmond Naval Air Station which "WAS" located about 10 miles NNE of Homestead; Excerpt of a few key US Navy assets destroyed in the 1945 Homestead Hurricane; Destroyed - 25 blimps, 366 planes, 150 automobiles, etc etc. 


Photo from Richmond Naval Air Station;





﻿
http://redirect.viglink.com/?format... Page 3 - Squadron Bar - Baseops Forums&txt=﻿


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Ben Fishin said:


> Looks like it blasted two big ole holes through the St. Joe Peninsula, that's going to cost a bit to fix ~~~~


I am assuming the power,sewer and water lines were under/followed the old road and now cut off?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Ouch... 





> More than a dozen F-22s were left behind as Hurricane Michael bore down on the base Oct. 10. Now, in Michael's wake, many of those are damaged, and some beyond repair, at a cost of more than $1 billion, Air Force officials said.
> 
> 
> http://www.airforcemag.com/Features...chael-Hit-Possibly-Damaged-Beyond-Repair.aspx


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

If they were airworthy they should have been out of there.

Negligence....

Ok,should have read the link before my statement.
Still,seems like little effort made to remove planes from hurricane.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> Ouch...


The Air Force doesn't evacuate their planes like the Navy does?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> The Air Force doesn't evacuate their planes like the Navy does?


Yes!! Not every plane is always flyable at every given moment. All aircraft that were able to leave did leave!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> The Air Force doesn't evacuate their planes like the Navy does?



I think the US Navy still holds the record for aircraft destroyed in Florida by a hurricane. Way back when, NAS Pensacola lost 40 aircraft to a hurricane and 366 Navy Aircraft/25 blimps were also lost to a hurricane at Richmond NAS, located near Homestead. It sounds like back in the good ole days the aircraft didn't relocate to a safer AO.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well they're down birds now!


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Telum Pisces said:


> Yes!! Not every plane is always flyable at every given moment. All aircraft that were able to leave did leave!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Sounds like you know your business.

Would you say there were enough pilots to fly away all serviceable aircraft?

The reason I ask is some aircraft were tied down outside hangers,one photo shows a flipped over plane.
They apear to be in a ready position?

Beyond my pay grade,just curious.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Probably just ain't enough hangar space for all the aircraft. Plenty of pilots. Broke birds sit outside all the time. At whiting, anything that can fly out gets flown somewhere else. Everything else gets pushed in the hangar. The helo's are small and easy to pack in, fixed wing not so much.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

olvart said:


> Sounds like you know your business.
> 
> Would you say there were enough pilots to fly away all serviceable aircraft?
> 
> ...


The flipped over plane, if its the same one Im thinking of, was a static display F-15. If any aircraft was left behind, it was probably for maintenance reasons. Not available crew.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> The Air Force doesn't evacuate their planes like the Navy does?


Article mentions they weren't able to fly for mechanical or safety reasons, and they were mostly from the training squadron. 



There were also a bunch of QF-16 drones, but I doubt the Air Force cares much about those, considering they blow them out of the sky on the reg.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thought at one time Tyndall had some hardened aircraft bunkers in case of an attack.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe they do. We will never know. Might a put the good stuff in there.


kingfish501 said:


> Thought at one time Tyndall had some hardened aircraft bunkers in case of an attack.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> The Air Force doesn't evacuate their planes like the Navy does?


It was broke, now it's broker. Gonna be a hanger queen for awhile.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Fake news????

https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/looter-in-panama-city-shot-and-killed-by-authorities/1522803371


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Fake news????
> 
> https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/looter-in-panama-city-shot-and-killed-by-authorities/1522803371


They'll be in for a nasty surprise if they try to loot my sister's house.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

waveshaper2 said:


> Hopefully they don't close Tyndall AFB, what a mess.
> Military bases being destroyed by hurricanes in the Florida AO seems to be a recurring problem (just ask Spain/see Pensacola history for round 1# of Spain versus a hurricane in the Florida AO); Lets look at Homestead Army Airfield versus a Major Hurricane Round #1 (as just one of many examples).
> - The 15 September 1945 the "Homestead Hurricane" completely destroyed Homestead Army Airfield and it was shut down/completely closed in December 1945 for about 9 years. Finally, In mid-1954, an advance party arrived at the old base to begin the clean-up effort, and on Feb. 8, 1955, the installation was reactivated as Homestead Air Force Base (HAFB).
> - This same hurricane also completely destroyed Richmond Naval Air Station which "WAS" located about 10 miles NNE of Homestead; Excerpt of a few key US Navy assets destroyed in the 1945 Homestead Hurricane; Destroyed - 25 blimps, 366 planes, 150 automobiles, etc etc.
> ...


You realize technology has changed and played a big advantage since the 1940s and 1950s correct?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

olvart said:


> If they were airworthy they should have been out of there.
> 
> Negligence....
> 
> ...


----------



## panic_button (Nov 12, 2016)

Those were drones/targets. Ariel show that they have red tipped wings.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

panic_button said:


> Those were drones/targets. Ariel show that they have red tipped wings.


I'm speaking in general for everyone, so people know that we take every safety protocol with aircraft and take complete care of our people at the same time


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

olvart said:


> Sounds like you know your business.
> 
> Would you say there were enough pilots to fly away all serviceable aircraft?
> 
> ...


I'll let someone else do some explaining in long form. Short of a few opinions in this piece, he hits it on the head.

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...ets-cant-all-simply-fly-away-to-escape-storms

And the orange tipped F-16's are targets. Once turned into a NULLO (Not Under Local Live Operator) their is no way for them to fly over populated areas! They are used until they are shot out of the sky by yours truly. Yes I am the program manager for Air Dominance Operational test!!! I do have an intimate knowledge of the Tyndall operations and the planes you see in the recent damage pictures.

In the coming months I am going to have to do a lot more travel now that our neighbors to the east are not operational for a long time.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

olvart said:


> Sounds like you know your business.
> 
> Would you say there were enough pilots to fly away all serviceable aircraft?
> 
> ...


You talking about this? It was a static display. It got to fly one more time.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

kanaka said:


> You talking about this? It was a static display. It got to fly one more time.
> 
> View attachment 1029644


OK, I'm showing my age and CRS (can't remember stuff!) but that delta wing there in the pic, was that F106? I remember when they were flying but can't remember the designation for sure.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

kanaka said:


> You talking about this? It was a static display. It got to fly one more time.
> 
> View attachment 1029644


Ya,that was my comment.
When I first saw it,it was a flyover and went by so quick I didn’t see that it was a display. It clearly is in the still photo.
My bad.......


----------

